# some $%#*@! hit & killed 10 pronghorn with their car



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Driver Hits, Kills 10 Pronghorn in Wyoming, Reward Offered - Planet Green

with luck, someone will have an irrational impulse & back over him - 2 or 3 times. :mad5:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> Driver Hits, Kills 10 Pronghorn in Wyoming, Reward Offered - Planet Green
> 
> with luck, someone will have an irrational impulse & back over him - 2 or 3 times. :mad5:


If I could drive I'd be the one driving over them, but then again I wouldn't want to damage my car.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

People can be effing horrid.

I've never heard of pronghorns before & have just been looking them up online...they're beautiful....


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lozb said:


> People can be effing horrid.
> 
> I've never heard of pronghorns before & have just been looking them up online...they're beautiful....


i haven't either, so graceful!

Get Out There: Pronghorn Antelope : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lozb said:


> I've never heard of pronghorns before & have just been looking them up online... they're beautiful...


very! :yesnod: i've seen them - they are also unique, as they are the only surviving species of their genus, 
& they are the only North American antelope.

they had a very hard time when barbed-wire fences were developed in the 1860s, as suddenly massive ranches or water 
[like standing pools, springs & creeks] COULD BE affordably fenced, an impossibility before that; wood in the western 
states is just too dam* dear to waste on anything more than a small paddock near the house, at the time or now.

_Pronghorn do not jump fences. 
they will go under them - NOT over them. Thousands, possibly millions, died. :nonod: 
the height of the fence is not the problem - nor is their athletic ability. 
they just did not evolve in a world with fences, & cannot cope with them._

YouTube - ‪Pronghorn Won't Jump Fences‬‏

then they were devastated by the development of rifled barrels & long-distance accurate bullets - 
even a pronghorn at 40-mph cannot outrun a 30.06.

many modern-ranchers open gates or remove fences altogether for pronghorn to migrate across their lands.
but their populations are fragmented, scattered over enormous landscapes, & roads, bridges, fences & human presence 
are terrifying barriers - unlike whitetail deer, pronghorn are shy, & flee when they see people, even a half-mile off.

they have incredible eyesight & alarm the rest of the band by flaring their white rumps as they take off.


----------

